# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - hard disk =

## edspace

> Hard disk = disk i ngurtë, hard disk





> Hard Disc => Hard Disk



Në Windows shqip fjala Hard Disk është përkthyer Disk i Ngurtë. Nuk tingëllon aq "bukur" por është një nga ato fjalë që duhet të na çmësohet veshi, sepse e kemi dëgjuar shumë herë si hard disk.

----------


## J@mes

Në Shqipëri fjala Hard Disk është përshtatur dhe njihet më së shumti si: Disku i cili ndodhet në njësin qëndrore kompjuterike ku depozitohen programet.
Mund të përshtatet në këtë mënyrë - Disk/u Qëndror/ë

----------


## rolling

> Në Shqipëri fjala Hard Disk është përshtatur dhe njihet më së shumti si: Disku i cili ndodhet në njësin qëndrore kompjuterike ku depozitohen programet.
> Mund të përshtatet në këtë mënyrë - Disk/u Qëndror/ë


njesi qendrore eshte vetem CPU- central proces unit- nesi qendrore e proceseve qe nee  quajm procesori
hard disku(keshtu e perdori une :buzeqeshje: ) mendoj qe eshte fjale qe nuk ka nevoje qe te ndryshohet, le te mebetet edhe ne shqip keshtu, eshte njesi qe sherben per ti ruajtur gjerat.

----------


## xfiles

Edhe une mendoj se Disk i ngurte eshte jo e pershtatshme.
Do nisem nga perkthimi qe i eshte bere Hard Disk ne italisht dhe turqisht.
Italisht "Disco Fisso"
Turqisht "Sabit Disk"

te dyja keto perkthime jane ekuivalente ne shqip me "Disku fiks"
pra disku qe nuk leviz, i fiksuar.
Besoj se nuk eshte koinçidence qe pikerisht ne keto dy gjuhe eshte zgjedhur ky perkthim.

Pra jam per "Disku Fiks"

P.S. Mendoj se duhen pare dhe perkthimet e gjuheve te tjera per te na ndihmuar ne gjetjen e fjaleve te pershtatshme ne shqip per fjale ne anglisht te cilat nuk kane asnje perkthim direkt ne shqip.

----------


## mendimi

Pajtohem me xfiles, ne gjermanisht hard disk eshte Festplate, dmth serish disku Fiks , ose i fiksuar

----------


## edspace

Në anglisht fjala "hard" ka kuptimin "e vështirë", "e fortë", "e ngurtë". Në rastin e Hard Disk, mbiemri Hard është përdorur për të përshkruar ngurtësinë ose fortësinë e diskut, në kuptimin që është një disk i pathyeshëm, i papërkulshëm. U është dhënë ky emër për t'i dalluar nga disketat flopi të cilat janë elastike, dhe nga shiriti magnetik (si ai i kasetave me muzikë). Sipas kësaj llogjike, përkthimi fjalë për fjalë, duhet të jetë Disk i Ngurtë, dhe ky është përkthimi që është përdorur në Windows. 

Por nëse marrim parasysh ndryshimet në teknologji, mund të shohim se si fortësia apo ngurtësia nuk është më veti dalluese e Hard Diskut. Pas shpikjes së Hard Diskut doli Compact Disku (CD), pastaj ZIP, pastaj DVD, pastaj USB, FLASH, të gjitha po aq të ngurta apo të forta sa hard disku. Pra, mbiemri Hard mund të aplikohet për të gjithë disqet më të përdorur sot; të gjithë janë Hard Disqe. Ky është një shembull se si teknologjia përparon me ritëm më të shpejtë se gjuha, por meqë gjuha shqipe ende nuk i ka ngurtësuar termat e informatikës, është mirë t'i azhurnojmë përkthimet në kontekstin e teknologjisë moderne. 

Atëherë, cilat janë vetitë që i dallojnë hard disqet e sotëm nga disqet e tjerë? 

Nëse përdorim përkthimin Disk Fiks, ashtu siç kanë bërë gjuhët e tjera, e dallojmë hard diskun si i vetmi disk që instalohet ne kompjuter, disk i palëvizshëm, por këtu lindin dy probleme: 

 Së shpejti, disqet e fiksuar në kompjutera (sidomos në laptopat) nuk do jenë më Hard Disqe por do zëvendësohen me disqet FLASH ose ndonjë teknologji tjetër të ngjashme pa pjesë të lëvizshme. Pra, së shpejti edhe përkthimi Disk Fiks do ketë të njëjtin problem që ka Disku i Ngurtë - vetia fikse do përgjithësohet për të gjithë disqet.  Problemi tjetër i Diskut Fiks është përkthimi i pajisjeve Portable Hard Disk ose External Hard Disk. Përkthimi Disk Fiks Portativ është i paqartë sepse fjala fiks është antonim i fjalës portativ. Disk Fiks i Jashtëm ka po të njëjtin problem. 



Me sa duket, si Disku i Ngurtë, ashtu edhe Disku Fiks kanë problemet e tyre në përcaktimin e Hard Diskut. Këto nuk janë probleme të shqipes, por janë të trashëguara nga anglishtja; gjuhët e tjera kanë po të njëjtin problem.

Si janë përkthyer External Hard Disk dhe Portable Hard Disk në gjermanisht, italisht, turqisht? 

Në mungesë të ndonjë fjale tjetër, unë do preferoja *Disk i Ngurtë* më shumë se Disk Fiks sepse lehtëson përkthimet:
Internal Hard Disk = Disk i Ngurtë i Brendshëm
External Hard Disk = Disk i Ngurtë i Jashtëm
Portable Hard Disk = Disk i Ngurtë Portativ

Këto do ishin të paqarta, ngatërruese:
Internal Hard Disk = Disk Fiks i Brendshëm
External Hard Disk = Disk Fiks i Jashtëm
Portable Hard Disk = Disk Fiks Portativ

----------


## a4ever

edspace, mir i ke sqarue gjanat ne perkthim prej anglishtes ne shqip,
por une kam eksperienc me kompjuter ma shum se 17.vite, dhe kam msue shum gjana teori per data teknik e kompjuter, dhe ma nalt per hajgare thojsha qe duhet me quajt "Bremak" e gjana te tilla, veq ne te vertet si fjal HardDisk dhe kuptimin e tij e per qka sherben, ne perkthim natural-shqip dhe fjal e kuptueshme me vend kishte me qen,
HardDisk=KryeDisk apo shkurtimisht 
HDisk=KDisk qe kishte me pas kuptimin si KryeDisk apo kryesor disk qe systemi qendron ne te! :-)

pa nervoza aa!

----------


## mendimi

Anglishtja me gjermanishten kane shume fjale te ngjashme

External hard disk  eshte Externe Festplate dmth disk fiks i jashtem.

Tani sa i perket problemit me kuptimin pajtohem me edspace. E verej se gjermanet e kane perkthyer hard diskun para se te zbuloheshin disqet e jashtme, tani vertet kur themi i jashtem e humb kuptimin fjala Fiks.

Une ne te vertete nuk gjej ndonje fjale te pershtatshme, sepse mendoj se cdo fjale do te kishte probleme me kohen. Une do te beja nje propozim simpatik te thjesht dhe qe nuk do ti dilte koha ndoshta me gjate. 

Thjesht ta quajme DISK, sepse fjala i ngurte nuk ka pse ti shtohet sepse disk te lengshem nuk besoj qe ka, nenkuptohet qe disku do te jete ne gjendje te ngurte agregate.

Pastaj do ta kemi fare te thjeshte: disk i jashtem, disk i brendshem, disk portabel dhe skemi pse bejme grumbullim fjalesh, me duket keshtu ka taman kuptim (une jam per thjeshtim).

Pershendetje

----------


## a4ever

"DISK", cilin disk, ka shum lloje te diskave, pra duhet me kan fjal e kuptueshme per te gjith dhe qe ka ngjashmeri me internacionalen apo anglishten me teper sepse edhe gjuha e kompjuterit osht ne anglisht, dhe shum fjal ne gjuhen shqipe kan ngjashmeri me anglishten apo me e aferta me latinen.
Edhe ne informatiken e historis se kompjuterit, osht e spjegueme se as ne anglisht nuk i osht vu emer logjik e korrekt per HardDiskun, por ka qen ashtu si formal emer, dhe ka mbet, a ne te vertet osht kishte me qen UDisk UltimateDisk apo GDisk GrateDisk ne anglisht, por emri i par qe ja vun mori hove ne poblikim dhe ka mbet e pa ndrruem.
Pra qe te mos behet edhe gjuhen shqipe ndonji gabim, si emer me vend dhe qe ka kuptim te plot per qka sherben duhet te jet!
HardDisk=KryeDisk
HDisk=KDisk
HD=KD

----------


## edspace

> Thjesht ta quajme DISK, sepse fjala i ngurte nuk ka pse ti shtohet sepse disk te lengshem nuk besoj qe ka, nenkuptohet qe disku do te jete ne gjendje te ngurte agregate.
> 
> Pastaj do ta kemi fare te thjeshte: disk i jashtem, disk i brendshem, disk portabel dhe skemi pse bejme grumbullim fjalesh, me duket keshtu ka taman kuptim (une jam per thjeshtim).


Fjala e ngurtë nuk ka vetëm kuptim për gjendjen e një lënde, por edhe për formën. Në këtë rast, ngurtësia do të thotë që disku nuk është elastik, nuk e ndryshon formën. Në kohën që u shpik hard disku, kjo veti mjaftonte për ta dalluar nga disqet e tjerë. 

_NGURTË mb. 
1. fiz. Që ruan të pandryshueshme trajtën dhe përmasat për 
shkak të lidhjes së ngushtë midis molekulave të veta dhe që 
nuk merr trajtën e enës ku shtihet si lëngjet, as nuk 
shpërndahet si gazet. Trup i ngurtë. Lëndë të ngurta. Në 
gjendje të ngurtë. 
2. Që është i fortë e i paepshëm si guri; që nuk është i butë a 
elastik. Brumë i ngurtë. Pëlhurë e ngurtë. Gjinj të ngurtë. 
Lopë e ngurtë lopë që i ka gjinjtë të fortë në të mjelë. Bëhet i 
ngurtë. 
3. fig. Që ngul këmbë në qëndrimin e vet a në bindjet e veta 
dhe nuk pranon të bëjë asnjë lëshim ose ndryshim sipas 
kushteve a rrethanave; që kërkon zbatim të rreptë pa asnjë 
shmangie ose ndryshim, i pandryshueshëm. Njeri i ngurtë. 
Qëndrim i ngurtë. Pikëpamje të ngurta. Normë e ngurtë. 
Metoda burokratike e të ngurta._

Siç ka thënë edhe a4ever, vetëm fjala disk nuk do ishte e mjaftueshme sepse përgjithëson shumë lloje disqesh. Duhet t'i vëmë një emër tjetër. Disk i Ngurtë është po aq i përgjithshëm, por nëse bëhet popullor, atëherë do kuptohet që po flasim për diskun e ngurtë Hard Disk, jo diskun e ngurtë USB, FLASH, etj. 





> HardDisk=KryeDisk
> HDisk=KDisk
> HD=KD


Hard Disk shkruhet e ndarë. HDisk shkruhet me vizë në mes H-Disk. 

Problemet me KryeDisk janë se mund të kesh shumë hard disqe, nuk është vetëm njëri në krye. Në lidhje me kohën, hard disqet mund të jenë sot në krye, por a do jenë nesër? 

Kemi edhe fjalët Primary Hard Disk, Secondary Hard Disk. Si do i përkthenim këto? Kryedisku Parësor? Kryedisky Dytësor? Kur diçka është në krye, kuptohet që është i pari? Kur diçka është në krye, si mund të jetë dytësor?!

---

Mbase duhet të përqendrohemi tek ndërtimi i hard diskut, sepse kjo e bën atë të veçantë. 

Po vendos një imazh këtu, se mbase i vjen ndonjërit diçka në mendje. 



Magnedisk - për magnetizmin? Edhe disktat floppy përdorin magnetizimin, por këto po zhduken nga qarkullimi. Magnedisk për Hard Diskun dhe Magnedisketë për disketat flopi? 

Gramadisk - meqë ngjan me ndërtimin e gramafonave? 

Akrepdisku? Krahdisku?

----------


## RaPSouL

Disku i ngurtë, ska alternativë më të përshtatshme.

----------


## mendimi

Une e mendova qe Disk te jete vetem fjala baze, qe patjeter varesisht nga lloji i diskut te merr kuptimin

Konkretisht mendova, Psh,  Disku Paresore, Disku Dytesore Disku Kompakt (CD), disku i jashtem etj. 

Sepse sme duket mire, psh Disku i ngurte paresor, disku i ngurte dytesor, thjesht nuk mendoj qe fjala Ngurte, As Fiks, i japin ndonje kuptim shtese te domosdoshem fjales disk. Edhe ne anglisht nuk mendoj se eshte mire, as ne gjermanisht jo. Pastaj njeriu gjate perkthimeve kurre nuk perkthen bukfalisht sepse fjalite dalin pa kuptim, gjithmone duhet bere pershtatje.

me falni serish per nderhyrjen vetem desha te sqarohem se nuk mendova ta quajme vetem Disk por vetem fjala baze, pastaj sipas funksionet te gjitha llojet e disqeve marrin kuptimin, Psh nese me vone del ndonje disk i BUTE QE LAKOHET, nuk munde ta quajme Disku i Ngurte I bute.

Shpresoj te mos jemi keqkuptuar. Faleminderit

----------


## Agron_ca

Fjala "fixed disk" është njëra prej sinonimeve për "hard disk".
IBM-i shpikësi i hard diskut, filloi ta përdorë fjalën "hard" vetëm pasi që e shpiku Floppy Drive dhe Floppy Disk për të cilën mendonte se është Soft.

Por ne duhet ti përshtatemi nivelit të edukimit të përgjithshëm të popullit tonë, fjalëve shqipe në dispozicion, etimologjisë së fjalës angleze dhe kuptimi/përdorimi i saj në shqip.

Në anën tjetër, hard disqet po zëvendësohen me SSD të cilat nuk janë disqe por janë qarqe të integruara elektronike.

Sido qoftë, çdo makinë llogaritëse ka nevojë për një njësi që i ruan të dhënat në mënyrë të përhershme. Pa marrë parasysh mediumin apo teknologjinë ne duhet ta gjejmë një fjalë më të përshtatshme shqipe.

Sa për mendimin tim, nëse e quani Librari, Bibliotek, Fletore, Ditarë, Skedarë apo diçka tjetër që përdoret për ti ruajtur të dhënat me një afat të gjatë do të kishte më shumë kuptim se disku i ngurtë, fiks, i fortë.

----------


## hot_prinz

pershendetje,

pa fjale se eshte e veshtire te pershtaten fjalet e huaja qe pershkruajne  teknologjite te shpikura e te perhapura nga popujt tjere. 
Nen nje eshte perkthimi direkt i fjalise qe kane perdorur ne gjuhen e shpikur psh. ajo angleze, per shkaqe te origjinalitetit dhe te popullarizimit si  dhe nen dy mund te jete pershtatja ne baze te logjikes se si funksionon ajo teknologji, prandaj nese nisemi nga logjiika e funksionimit edhe une si disa me larte, mendoj se pershtatja e fjales *hard disk* me se miri do te ishte fjala *disku fiks*. 
Me gjithe respektin qe kam per edspace, *disku i ngurte* mund te pershtatet direkt nga gjuha angleze por per mua nuk eshte i logjikshem, sepse harddisku nuk eshte i ngurte por levize (ne brendine e hardiskut levizin disqet e tij) dhe nuk shof ndonje problem nese Internal Hard Disk quhet Disk Fiks i Brendshëm apo i jashtem.

Pamarreparasysh mendimit tim, mendoj se me pershtatjen e fjaleve te huaja duhet te mirret nje ent i larte shteteror i cili vendos parimet se si duhet te pershtatet nje fjale e huaj nga njohes gjuhe e njohes teknike dhe kur ajo pershtatet menjehere tu vihet ne perdorim te gjitha instrumenteve propagandistike, si mediave, televizionit, universiteteve, shtypit, etj., per tu perhapur dhe akceptuar nga pupulli si term i unisuar.

E jam kategorisht kunder pershtatjeve dhe lokalizimeve te palogjikshme dhe te pakontrolluara nga persona x, qe duke u munduar ta rritin namin e tyre me pershtatjet e tyre aq te pacipa e te pakontrolluara, me shume na shtyejne te marrim nje softuer ne gjuhe te huaj sesa te marrim nje softuer "te pershtatur ne gjuhen shqipe".

----------


## Rrjeti

[QUOTE=hot_prinz;2217516]pershendetje,

----------


## Rrjeti

> pershendetje,
> 
> pa fjale se eshte e veshtire te pershtaten fjalet e huaja qe pershkruajne  teknologjite te shpikura e te perhapura nga popujt tjere. 
> Nen nje eshte perkthimi direkt i fjalise qe kane perdorur ne gjuhen e shpikur psh. ajo angleze, per shkaqe te origjinalitetit dhe te popullarizimit si  dhe nen dy mund te jete pershtatja ne baze te logjikes se si funksionon ajo teknologji, prandaj nese nisemi nga logjiika e funksionimit edhe une si disa me larte, mendoj se pershtatja e fjales *hard disk* me se miri do te ishte fjala *disku fiks*. 
> Me gjithe respektin qe kam per edspace, *disku i ngurte* mund te pershtatet direkt nga gjuha angleze por per mua nuk eshte i logjikshem, sepse harddisku nuk eshte i ngurte por levize (ne brendine e hardiskut levizin disqet e tij) dhe nuk shof ndonje problem nese Internal Hard Disk quhet Disk Fiks i Brendshëm apo i jashtem.
> 
> Pamarreparasysh mendimit tim, mendoj se me pershtatjen e fjaleve te huaja duhet te mirret nje ent i larte shteteror i cili vendos parimet se si duhet te pershtatet nje fjale e huaj nga njohes gjuhe e njohes teknike dhe kur ajo pershtatet menjehere tu vihet ne perdorim te gjitha instrumenteve propagandistike, si mediave, televizionit, universiteteve, shtypit, etj., per tu perhapur dhe akceptuar nga pupulli si term i unisuar.
> 
> E jam kategorisht kunder pershtatjeve dhe lokalizimeve te palogjikshme dhe te pakontrolluara nga persona x, qe duke u munduar ta rritin namin e tyre me pershtatjet e tyre aq te pacipa e te pakontrolluara, me shume na shtyejne te marrim nje softuer ne gjuhe te huaj sesa te marrim nje softuer "te pershtatur ne gjuhen shqipe".


Po zotri, keni të drejtë në kometin e juaj, mirëpo duhet t´ju plotsoj me disa fakte;deri më tani sa i përket përshtatjes së fjalëve teknike nga gjuhët tjera në atë shqipe do thotë fjalëve teknike dhe kompjuterike institucionet tona janë marrë shumë pak me përjashtime të vogla si p.sh.krijim i fjalorit, softuerit që jep shpjegim të fjalëve si dhe përshtatjen e tyre;QEP Fjalor i termave të informatikës,Fjalor Enciklopedik nga Teknologjia e Informacionit - libër i autorit Ali Mehmeti etj.

Se di se sa keni njohuri dhe interesim në këtë fushë por do ju thoja që veprat e krijuara dhe që krijohen nga autorë të ndryshëm duhet të shpërndahen FALAS në internet?Duket pak naive apo qesharake këtë që them por mund tju bind në të kund¨ërtën e saj;Supozojmë që dikush has në nje¨softuer dhe dëshiron ta përkthen në shqip dhe kur has në ca fjalë ai apo ajo s´di apo fjalët e tilla nuk kanë përkthim adekuat në gjuhën tonë thjesht thënë ato nuk egzistojnë.Cka bën në atë rast?Me siguri orvatet të gjen ndihmë apo informata në forume e pikërisht është ky forum që sado kudo ndihmon, ndoshta jo në në mënyrë perfekte por brenda disa mundësive dhe ideve të caktuara.

Asgjë të keqe, përkundrazi ndihmon me ide, kreativitet të ri dhe ndoshta zgjidhje të pengesave në përkthime.Krijimi,modifikimi dhe ndryshimi i fjalëve në botën e informatikës ec me hapa shumë të shpejta kështuqë fjalori i krijuar dhe i botuar në gjuhën tonë brenda 2-3 apo ndoshta edhe një viti(bëhet jo aktual pasqë disa fjaë zhduken, ca të tjërë modifikohen dhe lindin fjalë të reja krahas krijimit të funksioneve të reja të softuerëve), duhet të ndryshon në rritëm të ngjajshëm për të ecur paralelisht me botën moderne dhe të teknologjisë informative.Prandaj thash që fjalori duhet të shpërndahet falas në rrjet ku brenda afateve të caktuara mund të ndryshohet dhe përshtatet paralelisht me proceset në botë.Si media më e përshtatshme është interneti respektivisht krijim i faqeve në formë të fjalorit.Ku secili hyn dhe gjen shpejt fjalë apo fraza të caktuara parashtron pyetje etj.

Dhe si përfundim them që përkthimin e softuerëve nuk mund të ndërpren apo ndikon asnjë shtet apo institucion qoft shqiptar apo i huaj.Ajo është punë vullnetare dhe secili individ ka të drejt të pyes kompaninë e softuerit për lejim të përkthimit.E ju që thoni se jeni kategorik kundër përkthimeve të personave x,y të cilët ndoshta edhe nuk përkthejnë drejt, apo e bëjnë për shkak të rritjes së "famës" së tyre, them se jeni absolutikisht gabim.Përkthimi ka të bën me dicka krejtësisht tjetër e ajo është kënaqsia shpitërore e personit të caktuar.Ai apo ajo kënaqet me përkthim dhe që mos të ngjajnë dëm gjatë përkthimeve them që duhet ti ofrohet secilit mundësia e shfrytëzimit të fjalorit elektronik falas në rrjet.Ndoshta duhet të krijohet edhe mundësia e kontributeve vullnetare në të holla nga shfrytëzuesit e fjalorit për mirëmbajtjen dhe zhvillimin e faqes....

Shoh që paraqiteni prej gjermanie dhe do jë këshilloja të bëni një eksperiment të vogël;shkarkoni softuera dhe meqë e dini gjuhën gjermane, krahasoni përkthimet nga disa softuerë nga gjuha angleze në atë gjermane dhe jam më se i sigurt që edhe aty do gjeni laramani të përkthimeve; edhepse ndoshta bëhet fjalë për proces të njëjtë (fjalë të njejta)përkthimi dallohet prej softuerit në softuer.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Mo po sado gjeja e pare qe duhet bere eshte nxjerja e nje gjuhe baze per gjithe gjuhen shqipe se po mos u be kjo do kemi shume varjante sic eshte anglishtja EN.US EN.UK EN.AU ashtu do kemi edhe SHQ.SH SHQ.Ko SHQ.MA etj etj. shembull per mua perkthimi i windows qe ka bere QEP nje kompani KOSOVARE nuk i pershtatet perkthimit te denje ne gjuhen Shqipe per Shqiperine. Ajo nuk duhet quajtur Shq po duhet quajtur Shq.Ko

----------


## Rrjeti

Të gjitha projet, derdhen në lum,lumenjt bashkohen në rrugën e tyre(shiko cka ndodh me lumin Amazon dhe të ngjajshëm në botë dhe tek na) dhe gjith së bashku derdhen në NJÊ DET;është ligj i fizikës dhe i natyrës...Jeni të rinj e nuk i dinin ca procese apo shtireni që nuk i dinin e njihni...Dikur egzistonin 2 Jemene, e dy Gjermani...Gjermanët e gjermanisë perëndimore i quanin gjermanët e gjermanisë lindore si osi e jo si gjerman.Këto qenë të paguarit dhe mercenarët rus e të huaj që dëshironin përcarjen e gjermanëve.Po eksperimenti dështoi e të gjith ata që gjenin shpfje vetëm e vetëm që sa më shumë ta përcajnë popullin gjerman u zhdukën pa nam e nishan...E sot janë po ata njerëz që orvaten ta bëjnë po të njëjtën gje me shqiptarët me apo pa dëshirë po natyra i ka ligjet e veta(lexo ligjet e natyrës e të fizikës).....

Ti kthehemi temës; më mirë një hap para se sa vendnumrim.Tani për tani Shteti Shqiptar aktual i cili nuk do mbetet nëkëta kufinj që i ka sot(do ndodh ajo që ndodhi me të 2 gjermanitë),është në vendin e 104 apo 102 për nga Teknologjia Informative e deri më sot akademikët e saj flejnë, aspak nuk angazhohen në këtë fushë.E Kosova e vogël, me gjith traumat e luftës, arriti të krijon një softuer që i ndihmon shumicës në përkthime.Ky është sukses më se i madh e të gjith ata që e kritikojnë QEP-in e vogël e të guximshëm, duhet të vejnë gishtin kokës e të mendojnë njëher mirë e mirë cka flasin......

Të rinjt e sotëm e kalamajt e djeshëm nuk dinë apo shtiren se nuk dijnë si jetonin ata vet apo prindët e tyre  para 15-20 viteve....Burrat nga Tirana, Shkupi e Prishtina do t´a shohin domosdoshmërinë dhe nevojën e kohës dhe do ulen me një sofër o sot o nesër...Do shohin nevojën e krijimit të një fjalori unik pasi koha nuk pret, po nga ana tjetër vec vërehen sinjalet, në formë të nismave individuale, për përkthim dhe përshtatje të fjalorit të Teknologjisë Informative...

----------


## LuLiKraS

> njesi qendrore eshte vetem CPU- central proces unit- nesi qendrore e proceseve qe nee  quajm procesori
> hard disku(keshtu e perdori une) mendoj qe eshte fjale qe nuk ka nevoje qe te ndryshohet, le te mebetet edhe ne shqip keshtu, eshte njesi qe sherben per ti ruajtur gjerat.


*Disk*nuk është në Gjuhen Shqipe

----------


## Aldi1

disku i forte :P

----------

